# new here



## VIOLATER (Nov 14, 2011)

well im a newbie here. After extensive research i believe this forum is the one for me. just wanted to read the rules and start here. looking forward to chatting with all of you and cross referencing health regimens. Also I noticed i can no longer sign into my Z account after the new changes, does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*VIOLATER* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the board. Go the the Z forum and you'll find your answer.


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 15, 2011)

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## RonsterM (Nov 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Donald Smith (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi dear,
I am Donald Smith from California USA. I am new one for this forum.
Here I want more friends for getting advice and sharing information about health, fitness and nutrition.


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome. i'm here to help.


----------



## jonesbaby (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey bud welcome to the forum. If you need any advice on supplements/gear feel free to shoot me a message! Here to help, and learn from others!
Enjoy!


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## VIOLATER (Nov 17, 2011)

brazey said:


> Hi, welcome to the board. Go the the Z forum and you'll find your answer.



yea thanks i got it now. and i see his min order went up to $250 lol. guess with growing company you got be ready for supply and demand increases. l liked it back when he was small time lol.


----------



## Donald Smith (Nov 18, 2011)

Donald Smith said:


> Hi dear,
> I am Donald Smith from California USA. I am new one for this forum.
> Here I want more friends for getting advice and sharing information about health, fitness and nutrition.



any comment?


Maitland Personal Trainers


----------



## WorldWeary (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------

